# My 1st 16' jon boat Mod



## brholth8 (Apr 2, 2011)

Hello everyone I started my 16' jon boat mod within the last week. It's not going to be fancy by any means because I'm broke so have to go the cheaper way or do a little at a time.


----------



## brholth8 (Apr 2, 2011)

I really don't have any tools or anything like that i use the same old skilsaw for all my cuts, and the only help i have is my clamps. I had to fix quite a few rivet leaks and little holes and am hoping jb waterweld and jb weld will hold it. Heres the boat after got all the junk out of it from previous owner


----------



## brholth8 (Apr 2, 2011)

The previous guy had cut the front seat out so I wanted to support the front, and also cover that seat so I'm adding a deck. Have read all jon boat mods and have taken ideas from here and there. I mostly had my planned out but have made a quite a few adjustments.


----------



## brholth8 (Apr 2, 2011)

I have started framing and mostly finished framing. some things i need to do yet are support framing for a seat. I have a seat for the way back and one for the front deck. the middle guy gets to sit on the aluminum boat seat. I'm not going to put a floor in yet because I want to make sure she's sea worthy. I've thompson sealed all the wood once and will make a second coat soon. I did what someone said for the 1st coat and put it all together and then took it apart and sealed.


----------



## brholth8 (Apr 2, 2011)

Forgot to attach framing pic to last message.


----------



## imgonnamissher (Apr 2, 2011)

Nothing wrong with being frugile in your build. I've saved for over a year for mine and, now that I'm at it, I'm finding out I still didn't save enough to do all I wanted. You've got a good start. Looking forward to seeing your progress - cause it's moving faster than mine :LOL2:


----------



## brholth8 (Apr 2, 2011)

ya but faster is definitely not always better. I've just added weight to and still don't know if she floats. so if she doesn't it's going to be twice as hard to flip. flipping a 16' boat is definitely not easy.


----------



## imgonnamissher (Apr 3, 2011)

brholth8 said:


> ya but faster is definitely not always better. I've just added weight to and still don't know if she floats. so if she doesn't it's going to be twice as hard to flip. flipping a 16' boat is definitely not easy.


Just hit her full throttle and pull the plug....the water will run out the back (or go ahead and get a bilge pump installed and tested before you pull the trailer up the ramp!! :LOL2:


----------



## brholth8 (Apr 3, 2011)

Did what you said and just bought the 600 gph bilge pump. Hopefully It'll be good enough. lol. I need more ideas though. the plug hole doesn't fit the standard plug. Any suggestion on what to do?


----------



## alanbird_87 (Apr 3, 2011)

brholth8 said:


> Did what you said and just bought the 600 gph bilge pump. Hopefully It'll be good enough. lol. I need more ideas though. the plug hole doesn't fit the standard plug. Any suggestion on what to do?



The drain hole is too big for the drain plug? Is that what ur sayin?


----------



## brholth8 (Apr 4, 2011)

yes. the entire plug fits through the hole. I have one of the plugs that you twist until it's tight but the entire thing fits in. anyone know of an easy way to fix it? :x


----------



## imgonnamissher (Apr 5, 2011)

brholth8 said:


> yes. the entire plug fits through the hole. I have one of the plugs that you twist until it's tight but the entire thing fits in. anyone know of an easy way to fix it? :x



Can you take a picture and show us what's going on? Maybe one with the plug out and held next to the hole and then one with it in so we can see the gap?? Maybe after we see it, someone will have an idea.


----------



## brholth8 (Apr 6, 2011)

plug hole is too big


----------



## imgonnamissher (Apr 7, 2011)

I know this is one of those "duh" things, but gotta ask....have you checked at your boating store, Wal-mart, whatever, for a larger plug?


----------



## brholth8 (Apr 7, 2011)

I've checked at one local store and wal mart with no luck. Im going to look at ebay right now. If no luck I'm going to seal it with hts2000 and make my own.


----------



## Oldgeek (Apr 7, 2011)

On Iboats they sell a brass plug kit. It has a fitting that fits on the outside with bolts or screws and then a brass plug screws in. My drain has been distorted and I may have to go to that if my plug leaks more than I'm comfortable with. I agree with going to Walmart and seeing if they have a larger plug first. Good luck!


----------



## brholth8 (Apr 14, 2011)

This is my 1st/biggest storage hatch.


----------



## brholth8 (Apr 14, 2011)

The previous pic is also going to be my dry storage. This pic is of my 2nd smaller hatch up front. I'm leaving it open on the bottom but is built up on the sides. For anchor storage and other small things that may be wet.


----------



## brholth8 (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm leaving the sides open so I have a place to put my poles. I figure I can slide them up into there with plenty of room. green is pole storage.


----------



## brholth8 (Apr 14, 2011)

and a pic of the whole thing from the back.


----------



## brholth8 (Apr 14, 2011)

Right now I'm waiting until I can afford carpet before i can get further.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 14, 2011)

I've never seen a drain hole that large. Almost looks like it had a sleeve of some kind that got lost. I'll bet you can find a way to sleeve it. You will probably have to epoxy the sleeve in so it will fit a standard plug. Looks like you are having fun with the re-build. regards, Rich


----------



## Ictalurus (Apr 14, 2011)

richg99 said:


> I've never seen a drain hole that large. Almost looks like it had a sleeve of some kind that got lost. I'll bet you can find a way to sleeve it. You will probably have to epoxy the sleeve in so it will fit a standard plug. Looks like you are having fun with the re-build. regards, Rich



X2

I think the only size plugs you will find @ BPS are 1" or 1 1/4" (could be wrong on this). I like the brass fiting idea.


----------



## brholth8 (Apr 14, 2011)

I went to a boating shop and showed them and they said just to fill it with some epoxy stuff they sold me. I filled it and am going to take it out and see how i like it. I don't like the idea to have to turn on my bilge every time I want to empty it. Should i drill out the hole to fit the standard plug or should I make a new one?


----------



## richg99 (Apr 14, 2011)

I wouldn't make any additional holes. Use the epoxy filled area to re-drill for the correct size. Let's see it when it is finished. Rich


----------



## bassintheboat (Apr 14, 2011)

I would fill in the old whole in with the epoxy. If you are going to drill a whole in the epoxy be careful, you could crack or pull the epoxy so it doesn't make a complete seal. I would drill a new whole and as soon as I could, I would have the old whole filled in with aluminium.


----------



## lbursell (Apr 15, 2011)

Just a couple of thoughts when its way too early in the morning. First find a brass fitting (try a local plumbing store) that matches your drain plug. Epoxy the brass fitting in your already existing drain hole. Then, you've already got matching drain plug and hole.

Second, carry something that will match the size of your current drain hole to use as a temporary plug *just in case *your whole assembly falls apart out on the lake. And keep it in a very handy place to get to quickly. At least until you have confidence in you modified drain plug and hole.


----------



## brholth8 (Apr 24, 2011)

Finally got my boat out on the water to test it for leaks. Don't think it did. Not sure it rained on my way out there. I was mad but happy at the same time. At least I know she'll float for a couple hours at least.


----------



## imgonnamissher (Apr 24, 2011)

richg99 said:


> I wouldn't make any additional holes. Use the epoxy filled area to re-drill for the correct size. Let's see it when it is finished. Rich


Go with this.


----------



## mtnwkr (Apr 25, 2011)

Oldgeek said:


> On Iboats they sell a brass plug kit. It has a fitting that fits on the outside with bolts or screws and then a brass plug screws in. My drain has been distorted and I may have to go to that if my plug leaks more than I'm comfortable with. I agree with going to Walmart and seeing if they have a larger plug first. Good luck!



+1. i see these at all the boating stores, pretty sure i even saw them at walmart. Just slide in the old hole, seal and screw in place. Easy fix and the right way to do it.


----------

